# 2nd Essex / herts TT meet tonight 8Ball cafe



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT MEET 8 Ball diner November 17th 2011

http://www.8balldiner.com/

Hope to see you there anyone that can make it.........

It's RETRO RIDES NIGHT at the 8 Ball and we are going along.

So now you have found your mouse welcome fellow TT'ers you clicked the link and now your in for a good time.......

The TT boys (well men really but young at heart) in your region want to meet you and get a social scene running.

We don't talk TT TT TT all night long, we like our cars and like a lot of folks have a busy work life...We are all from different work backgrounds we only know each other from here.

We want to meet like minded folks and widen our social group.

Please read on. [smiley=book2.gif]

Lamp's,Jev and Gareth 50 the 3 MuskeTTeers, invite you to the debut night to promote fun and leisure activities for all TT'ers who hail from the above regions who we feel at present dont do much on the TT social scene compared to other areas! Well we want to put that right so we are inviting you to come along on *THURSDAY 17th November for a 7pm/7.30pm start at the following location-*

THE 8Ball diner,
A12 eastbound, Rivenhall near Witham, Essex

http://www.8balldiner.com/location/ Map and location here

It's a great diner with good reasonably priced food,a big car park.

We plan to organise days out,events and social get togthers such as,
Brewery tour
Night at the dogs
Go Karting
A Detailing Day (local Detailer with premises)
Meals out
Picnics
Bowling night

These are just a few of our ideas so please dont be shy come along and join us,we are committed to improving your social life with like minded folk!

COME ON WHO WANTS TO JOIN US in enhancing our social circle.

Lamps,Jev and Gareth 50 'The 3 MuskeTTeers'

3rd one looks like its going to be a pre xmas night out at Mizo, Brentwood noodle bar. TBA very soon.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be happy to help with organising the karting scene. I will see you there......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> I will be happy to help with organising the karting scene. I will see you there......


But they will only see "The Red Blur" :wink: :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Omg I live in Farnham which is about 10 mIns from the Catherine wheel


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Would love to but Thursday's are just no good with me !


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Guys,

JNmercury we would love to see you there if you can make it.

Westfield2 no worries if you cant make this one, are all weds not got for you or just this one?


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Jev,

I think you 'carded' my TT in Stansted's staff car park yesterday.

Does your card say the first meeting is 20th October in Much Hadham YMCA?

Or is the above info re. the Catherine Wheel still current?


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi there It is indeed the Catherine wheel pub not the YMCA, how that looks like that with my writing is very obvious. Sorry about that.

You most likely saw my Mk1 v6 infront of yours.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Where do you both work in stansted?


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Airline based at Stn that's me.

If your coming along it will be good to
Meet you.


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

JNmercury00 said:


> Where do you both work in stansted?


UK Border Agency - for my sins.

I think I have seen your Mk1 on loads of occasions - very nice. I am mildly surprised by the number of TTs in the car park TBH.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Skilaree said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you both work in stansted?
> ...


Really?  Where have you seen me?


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm interested in coming along if it's still going ahead. I have never been to a meet so looking forward to meeting a few new people.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Most definatly still going ahead.

Gareth50 Lamps and I will be vey happy to see you.

Let's get a list at attendees up and running:-

JEV
GARETH50 (poss not able To attend)
LAMPS
BUNG
Johnclem

Come on folks let's get this meet going and start an Essex thing)


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I might try and come to this if weather is good


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I will be there for sure at 1945 Hrs or slightly earlier if i can be.

Hope to see you all parked in a nice neat line and look forward to meeting all that can make it.

Bring a friend if you like even if they dont have a TT.

See you there. Jon / JEV


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Well 3 Men with machines became 4.

What the hell is wrong with all you folks?????

We met in a great Pub with fab car park and just the place for a meet floodlight carpark and everything.

Food was great and we chatted about may a subject from cars to call centres and far more.

Next meet in November on the 17th.

We cant do anymore unless you all expect us to come to you like a TTroadshow !!!!


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

ARG Im away from the 12th so thats tha problem for me! Right up the A12 where we hold our Essex Runs every month too! What a shame!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

have to see what I'm doing!


----------



## njwrighty (Jan 31, 2011)

New member and live in Maldon so will definately come along, Nick


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Vwchueng hope that's right spelling sorry you can't make it esspecially as its so close to you in Ipswich.

Hope you can pop along Dotti the more the merrier.

Be good to see as many as possibly can come along.

Great one nick glad to have you join us.

JEV (Jon), Gareth50 and Lamps (Paul)


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll deffo be along to this as 8ball it isn't too far! Plus I'll wanna show off my exhaust


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Great we look forward to seeing you there then.

If you see any other TT drivers near you mention the meet to them too.


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Any girlies in on this one for definite? 

Little scared about coming down on my own! Gonna see if I can rope a friend in!


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi There Starxo, I dont know yet any list of Defos attending.

It would be great to meet you though we dont bite I can assure you and you wont be car jacked.

Hope to see you on the 17th.


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll most likely be coming as well, as long as the weather isn't shite. Will see you's there.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Great one GinnL, look forward to meeting you.

It seems we are finally making some headway and getting an Essex area meet well underway.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

3rd meeting looks like its going to be a pre xmas night out at Mizo, the a12 Brentwood noodle bar. TBA very soon.

Just awaiting a date to post keen checking back to know more.

JEV


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

I will be there, but not until 8-8.30


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys

Great to see some new faces joining the meet, sorry but that thing called work has once again got in the way and I`ll be in Manchester so cant make it - but hey have a fun evening and see you at the next meet

Gareth


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

One week to go folks I'm sure it's going to be a good one.

Please let me know coming or not and I can add you to role call.

JEV
Lamps
Kasandrich
Ginn L
John clem 88
Njwrighty
bung
Starxo


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Great one, your on the list. See you there !


----------



## starxo (Nov 8, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Great one Starxo that's another 1 added, see you there!!


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Great another confirmed Tt'r on the list.

Dotti.

Another few and we will be well into double figures. Come on lets be having you now.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Just a question....

For the 17th Nov the 8 ball has planned a Retro Rides night. We will be sharing the car park with classic cars?

Elias


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi there I have contacted them and advised that we are going along.

They are ok and willing to accept us.

I have asked for our own parking area so if you get there first "stick together folks and park pretty, OK"

The TT IS PRETTY RETRO, both mk1 and 2s are both seen as modern retro (Mk1) and modern retro reinvented / refined (mk2)

See you later on if your attending!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What time are you all getting at this event for?


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

From 1900-1930 hrs is listed. I imagine I will be there from 1930 onwards till at least 2200. Drop in if you can.


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Jev,

I haven't currently got my car at the moment, it's in the garage having a few mechanical bits done. So their is a chance I might not be able to make it tonight. However if it's all done by 6, then I will definitely still be coming. If I do, I'll be there about 8 or so. Hopefully see you's there.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Fingers crossed its fixed then we would love to see you


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

It was good to meet a few other owners last night, there were only 6 cars in the end, but its quality not quantity that counts :lol:

kasandrich
jev
Dotti
John clem 88
LAMPS
Bung


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes thanks very much to the 5 of you that joined me for the meet.

Great to meet Dotti, richandcaz and Johnclem88 for the first time.

Also great to see familiar faces of Lamps and bung.

I will very soon stick the Xmas post up for the Xmas meal meet. Then new year we can start to do some activities.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Good morning my TT boyZ 8) . Hope you all got home safely. JEV thankyou for arranging this  . Lovely to have met you all. Looking forward to the next Essex meet  . Lamps I want your TT please I couldn't take my eyes off it especially it's nice big shoes :lol: ! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Glad it went well jev 

Shameless plug....Are you coming up to the Kneesworth Christmas meal on the 14th?


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great to meet up with all those who came along last night,top marks Jev for organising it,feels like we are off and rolling now so hopefully we can organise some more trips out and about! Enjoyed meeting the new faces too, all very very nice people!

Respect to all,cheers Lamps


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looking forward to the christmas one ... lets all tart up :lol:  [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds good to me,if anyone know's a 'tart' I can bring along then let me know!! :lol:

Lamps


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

lamps said:


> Sounds good to me,if anyone know's a 'tart' I can bring along then let me know!! :lol:
> 
> Lamps


 :lol: I will keep an eye out for you, any specific requests? :lol:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

At my age I cant be to fussy can I !! I suppose as long as they are breathing and have all their facilties then that would be a good start!! 

Lamps


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for coming along folks.

Next meet to be added very soon. Venue TBA but date Thursday 15th Dec.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jev said:


> Thanks for coming along folks.
> 
> Next meet to be added very soon. Venue TBA but date Thursday 15th Dec.


Ooo look at my beloved ScarleTT doesn't she stand out  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> jev said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for coming along folks.
> ...


Possibly the least molested mk1 on the forum!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > jev said:
> ...


I believe it is!  so less is more :wink:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Dont worry we can molest you next time,special christmas treat :lol: 'Tis the season to be jolly' after all!

Looking forward to the next meet already

Lamps


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm looking firward to it too  I'll bring some mistletoe ho ho ho [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Another post is now available for the 3rd TT meet which is also a Xmas dinner bash.

See the post in events


----------

